# Defective Parts Not Yet Received??? Paket seit einer Woche unterwegs...



## Helvete (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich dachte ich schreibe mal hier rein, bevor ich mich bei corsair anmelde,
Also meine H100 ist defekt (Pumpe rattert) daraufhin habe ich eine RMA eingeleitet, und mein Paket in die Niederlande geschickt...
Ich habe dann mal den Status überprüft (per Link in der Mail) und beim RMA - Status steht* Defective Parts Not Yet Received**...

*Bedeutet das jetzt das mein Paket nicht angekommen ist???

Vielen Dank schonmal^^


----------

